# Hasegawa Saiun(Myrt)



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my 1/48 Myrt


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great job! Did you have fun painting that "greenhouse"?..

Steve


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah I used my Blue 3M masking tape and it took an hour to cut out the panes!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

came out nice


----------

